# Police Officer Stacy Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Stacy L. Case*
Columbia Police Department, South Carolina

End of Watch: Saturday, November 7, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 37

*Tour:* 19 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Stacy Case was killed in a vehicle crash when her patrol collided with a University of South Carolina Police Department patrol car at the intersection of College Street and Park Street.

She was responding to a call involving a suspected suicide call when the collision occurred at approximately 10:30 pm. She was transported to Palmetto Health Richland Hospital where she succumbed to her injuries a short time later.

Officer Case had served as a military police officer in the U.S. Army for 15 years and had served with the Columbia Police Department for four years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Skip Holbrook
Columbia Police Department
1 Justice Square
Columbia, SC 29201

Phone: (803) 545-3500

Read more: Police Officer Stacy L. Case


----------

